# First time OVERCLOCKING MY COMPUTER NEED HELP!!!



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

THis is my first time doing this. i m trying to overclock my computer. please i need your help. I Attached my computer information, and below are my Power computer information.

Cooler Master - Extreme Power Plus 500W
model - Rs-500-PCAR-A3
Type-Intel form Factore ATx12V2.3
Non-PFC
input V 90~132/180~264V
input current [email protected]/[email protected]
input-frequencey Range-47 ~ 63HZ
Fan-sleeve bearing 120mmfan
Power Good signal- 100~500ms
Hold up Time- 17 ms
Efficiency(load) 70 %
MTBF- 100,000hrs
Protection Ovp/ocp/opp/scp
Operation Temperatrure - 0~40oC
AC input- 115/230V 10/6A 60/50HZ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

*Check the attached file*



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
> Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


it dose not have power spec because i built it..i thought explained that all the information is on the attached document...check the attached doc. And it has all the information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not looking for "power spec" just the Personal Computer specs.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU
Posting those specs on the forum makes it easier for us to help you.


----------



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Not looking for "power spec" just the Personal Computer specs.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU
> Posting those specs on the forum makes it easier for us to help you.


i guess no one is willing to help...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we need to know what ram you have, how much ram you have what cpu you have, what motherboard you have and everything else.

we can't help you unless you tell us this

some people who help on here are at work and their works firewalls will prevent them from seeing your attached document so typing the info needed is better.

you should read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

You havent actually said what part of overclocking you need help on.


----------



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> we need to know what ram you have, how much ram you have what cpu you have, what motherboard you have and everything else.
> 
> we can't help you unless you tell us this
> 
> ...


DID you see the attachment file i included in my post?. All my computer information are there...let me know if you open it or not.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

kingcross said:


> DID you see the attachment file i included in my post?. All my computer information are there...let me know if you open it or not.


like I said some people on here are at work so their firewalls prevent them from looking at attachments.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I can read that doucment but it does not tell me everything I need to know.

I can however tell you that your temperatures are far too high and I would advise you not too overclock on that system untill you get them down


----------



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> I can read that doucment but it does not tell me everything I need to know.
> 
> I can however tell you that your temperatures are far too high and I would advise you not too overclock on that system untill you get them down


so, how do i get them down?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get a better CPU heatsink.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get some cooling fans, re-apply thermal paste aswell as getting a better heatsink and fan.


----------

